
InSpec: Infrastructure auditing and testing framework - kiyanwang
https://github.com/chef/inspec
======
whatnotests
We have been using serverspec for about a year - this looks like a successor.
Is that right?

~~~
willejs
I would say it is, and I'm really excited about it. After seeing a demo of it
at chef community summit London, I am currently moving all of my serverspec
tests to InSpec.

InSpec has these additional features over serverspec: \- Transport options -
Docker, WinRM, SSH, local, Sudo \- Custom resources - Build your own resources
easily \- Support for unit, resource and integration tests

An added bonus is that inspec is mostly compatible with serverspec.

